# AM Track



## zorrow (Nov 5, 2013)

I am thinking of using American Models track for a layout. Could I get some feedback on peoples experances good and bad. I like the idea that is in stock and available. Also that it will accomidate HI Rail wheels.
thanks 
Steve


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I opted to go with AM track when I started in S scale,and have been very happy with it. It looks good, the track seems to stay pretty clean (no oxidation issues) and, as you mention, it'll handle the over-size AF flanges. All in all,I'm very pleased.

Mark in Oregon


----------

